# Abused Tzu



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There is a couple that comes in to the store regularly. They have some learning disabilities and are on welfare. They have two elderly dogs that they love to pieces and try to care for them the best they can. They have a vet who helps them, but still, treatments are limited due to their financial situation. They are good to their dogs and are basically loving them to death by over feeding and wrong foods. I'm trying to educate them.

They just came in a couple of hours ago with the prettiest Tzu. She is two years old and their 'cousin' gave her to them. She has been abused by that cousin. Their vet said she has had some broken ribs, terrible ear infections, and retained baby teeth that need to come out. The broken ribs have healed...but no vet care had been given. They can't afford to have her spayed or her teeth worked on. They can't even afford to buy heart worm meds and flea meds. When I talked to them about using a harness as opposed to a collar and why, they can't afford even my lowest priced harness. Her vet did give her a rabies vaccine for free. I really talked to them about surrendering her to NMR. The lady understands and feels it's a more loving thing to do. The man is totally in love with her and wants to keep her. I talked to them about the maintenance of a Tzu. They didn't know she would need to go to a groomer on a regular basis. Their apartment only allows one dog and they already have two. Now with this little girl, it will be 3. The lady thought maybe they could get two single apts to get around that. But I pointed out they would have 2 rents to pay, 2 sets of utilities, ins., etc. They really need someone to help them look at things logically. Anyway...another woman who is a groomer said she would take her. She has a male who is not neutered but said he's too young to make babies when they told her they really didn't want her to have puppies. Well...maybe this woman is ok, but around here I wouldn't place any money on that. Now I'm not saying that just because they have some learning disabilities or are low income, they shouldn't have a dog. But they can't afford the two they already have, who are very old and have terrible arthritis. The last thing they need is a 2 year old wanting to jump and play. The poor things walk so slow and stiff. I just want this baby who has been treated so poorly in her short little life to have a life where she wants for nothing, has proper medical treatment, etc. I could have given them a harness but I wanted to try and help them see what it truly costs for another dog because there may not always be somone willing to give them free things. They are carrying her for the most part anyway and will continue to do so now that I informed them of her fragile trachea.

Anyway...long post. Sorry. Just say a prayer that this sweet little girl gets properly taken care of. She's out of the abusive home so that's good. I really think the best thing for all involved would be if they surrendered her to NMR.

Edited to add: I forgot to mention that she is also in need of a hernia operation, which they can't afford either. And I'm afraid of what they already give up to care for their other two, and will give up for to care for her. It's just a sad situation. Rescue can take care of her medical needs.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh that is the saddest story...  Is there anyway we can talk them into it? I can't stand to think that this little girl won't be treated the way she deserves or get the appropriate medical attention, etc. Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh how terrible. I truly hope that this will work out for the best


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh how sad! Keep talking to them - it may eventually do some good!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

How sad! :crying: - I hope they have a change of heart and do the right thing for this little girl.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Maybe you could offer to take her and tell them they are welcome to visit her at the store??


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's really sad for everyone involved. I hope that poor pup gets the medical help she needs and a much better life than she's had.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I would be more than willing to take her, I lost my Shih Tzu over 3 years ago and miss her greatly.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh I hope it works out and you can take the dog. This is heartbreaking. And sad too for that couple who are struggling with their lives. I hope they can find some help too. (maybe that is why they come into the store regularly, it is somewhere welcoming)


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Very sad story...I hope they take your advice. Poor baby needs a good home that will provide her with the proper medical attention and means to support her which they evidently cannot.


----------

